# Poison Ivy...Need Info!!



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey there members, as we are all familiar with the woods, we all should know what poison ivy looks like, right?? Maybe not...

Well, i have looked all over the internet and found around 6 or 7 different looking poison ivy pictures......

....so if anyone could get me a pic of the poison ivy that is mainly in michigan that would be great....
....i get the stuff every summer and i still think that every 3 leaved and notched plant is poison ivy and i still get it......

thanks


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.poison-ivy.org/ 

This has several pictures. The photo "at the beach" is probably the most typical of MI. The scallops on the edges of the leaves will be rounded and as in the photo can be very subtle.










This photo shows the variation that the leaves can display in different stages of maturation. From red to green, from very waxy to matte finish and from very defined edges to almost smooth.

I should also say I've already had it twice this year but not because I don't know what it looks like. It's just as bad before the leaves come in. Good luck.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Hangoo, don't forget about the poisons...Sumac and Oak!!! This usually overlooked. I knew a person who used Poison Oak for toilet paper on a camping trip They couldn't walk upright for a week


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Poisen Ivy can look different depending on sun/shade new growth/old growth. I don't know how buy I can usually pick it out a mile away. I have never had a reaction to it and would like to keep it that way.

Don't burn that stuff either. My dad told me a story about a guy that lit up his old brush pile and was working down wind of it. The problem with it was that there was poisen ivy growing in the brush pile. He got it in his nose/mouth/throught. Pretty bad.

Using poisen oak as tp. Ouch!!! Oh that has got to be bad. That hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

My Mom get's Poison Ivy every summer. In fact, she had to go get a shot today because it was so bad and very widespread. I feel terrible for her, she looks and feels horrible. The shot was helping to relive the itching as fast as 2 hours after the shot.

Another method you can get it is through our four legged friends. If your dog goes through a patch and you pet your dog, you can get it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

I am very allergic to the stuff. I'll probably get just from talking about it. Has anyone else noticed how big the vines are growing up the trees. That seems to get me more than the ground plant. Usually setting tree stands. I have had it in my nose and throat before. Nasty. I usually end up with a prescription for a steroid called Prednisone. It seems to take care of it in a few days. 

Now I'm itching........


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I've been prescribed Prednizone also. That stuff does wonders for clearing it up. I know you aren't supposed to do this, but I saved some from one of the prescriptions. A few months later I got into some Sumac. At the first sign of breaking out I started taking the pills again. It pretty much "nipped it in the bud" and the rash was minimal.


----------

